# South Bend 10L Facing Problem



## chiggerwood (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a problem I hope someone can help me with.  I have perused the Internet for hours buthaven’t seen the solution for my problem. I have a 1947(?) South Bend10L lathe with a taper attachment.  Iinstalled the outside jaws and placed a 7 inch diameter piece of round aluminumstock in the chuck.  The side of thestock near the chuck was relatively flat. I started facing the other side and soon I realized the facing was notsquare. In a nutshell:  I started withthe toolbit touching the outside edge of the stock and I faced it going inward.I stopped at the center and I returned my toolbit to the starting point at theoutside edge.  Now, the toolbit wasapproximately .055” away from the stock at the point where I started. I had notmoved the carriage horizontally at all.   I have no problem tearing intothe lathe to fix the problem; I just want to be sure what I need to fix.  Note: the binding screws on the taper attachment were loose; therefore thetaper attachment had nothing to do with it (I don’t think). Thank you in advance for your input.

Rick


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 25, 2012)

Did you lock the carriage down, before starting your cut?


----------



## twowheelinjim (Aug 25, 2012)

Was the compound cross feed loose? To eliminate such problems when I'm not using the compound cross feed I either crank it all the way forward or all the way to the rear. Check tension on the gibbs, check that the tool post is tight as well as the tool itself. Sometimes simple issues are hard to figure out....


----------



## chiggerwood (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, gentlemen, for your response.  I'm sorry I haven't replied, but a big ol' kidney stone took precedent over the last couple of days.  I hope to get out there this afternoon and chase some of your suggestions and I'll tell you what I find.
Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## yachtsmanbill (Aug 28, 2012)

I concur about locking the carriage set screw; also possible that going in, the tool post swiveled against the load and turned "away" from the facing?   ws


----------



## chiggerwood (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry I took so long to get back to the forum.  A week in the hospital and two weeks of IV antibiotics at home kinda winged me for a moment there.  However, during all this, I found the lock on the carriage was missing, so I ordered one.  When it finally arrived, I put it into place and VOILA! my facing problem was solved.  I guess you have surmised I'm a newbie on the lathe and I didn't realize the carriage might move when I was facing.  Thanks to those who responded to me, it was your posts that got me to checking out the lock.


----------

